# Lost our home, newly reconciled and living with in laws



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

We have been living with my husbands parents for 2 weeks after losing our home due to our divorce. We reconciled in January with him moving back in, but then he was laid off 30 days later. There was no way we could save the house with him not able to work. He's now packing up his car to leave tomorrow early morning to go work out of state 12 hrs away. I was going to go with him for a couple weeks, but I can't because of money. 

I'm feeling like he's moving out to divorce all over again. I'm having a bad flash back that I can't control
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Oh, my dear. You are in a horrible situation right now, and there is very little that you can control.

I know it sounds cliched, but try to stay calm. Tonight be as loving and non-accusatory as you can. Send him off with a hug and a smile. And then come back here and collapse, we'll be here for you.

Sorry.


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks!!!
It's been a long road already. Been here at his parents for 2 weeks and still trying to figure out where things are going to go. My Husband pretty much has packed most of everything and is now drawing on his computer and watching the video game channel. It's not my idea of spending quality time before he leaves for a long while. 

I usually hate putting the laundry away, but I've put all away so I don't have that too worry about at least for a week. 

Right now I'm dealing with the initial shock of how him packing up brings bad memories of him leaving our family home. I asked him to leave because of his past harsh words that for many years left me thinking he didn't even want me. 

Anyway, he's leaving tomorrow morning. I have planned to take the kids swimming for most of the day. Going to pack a bag with all the swim suits, snacks, lunches and drinks. Then Sunday me and the kids are going to the zoo with my mom. Staying busy with the kids is my way of coping.

Plus I've got to have some fun before I have dental surgery in a week or so.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Husband going to AZ Plus Dental Surgery?

Were you really, really bad in a former life?

(Sorry, bad joke. I just feel for you.)


----------



## blueskies30 (Jan 27, 2010)

I don't know, lol!! I don't I was really really bad in a past life or if god is punishing me for my EA. I think everything is just hitting us all at once though. We are on Medicaid so I'm dealing with my dental now. My mother in law is going to help me with the kids and try to be my support for something I fear greatly
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

